# Stick catapult by GZK,maybe you like it too!



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

A small piece of African Blackwood, unable to make a complete slingshot,OK,just make a stick catapult,which is portable small !




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I like it!

The blackwood must be very strong. Very nice finish on it.


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Masterpiece! :bowdown:


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Reznik Krkovicka said:


> Masterpiece! :bowdown:


I´ll second that, very nice lilttle shooter!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

First time I've seen something like this. Should shoot like a PFS. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

I like it a lot, superb attachment !


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

mr. green said:


> First time I've seen something like this. Should shoot like a PFS. Thank you for sharing.


sorry,could tell me,what's the PFS means,I have no idea


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

GZK-CHINA said:


> mr. green said:
> 
> 
> > First time I've seen something like this. Should shoot like a PFS. Thank you for sharing.
> ...


PFS is the abbreviation for pickle fork shooter. The fork gap is too narrow for the ammo to shoot in between. The ammo shoots on top of the forks instead. There are pictures of PFS all over this forum.

BTW, welcome to the forum.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome attachment method! Nice timber.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Wowww!!!!

Stunning piece!!! And the attachment method is very creative!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

The best stick shooter I have seen


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

thats cool i have some thing like that i call it a no fork pfs.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks so cool this way of attechment, together with the wood a really nice ss, thanks for sharing this !!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice little shooter I've not seen that band attachment before. Thanks for sharing


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

GZK-CHINA said:


> mr. green said:
> 
> 
> > First time I've seen something like this. Should shoot like a PFS. Thank you for sharing.
> ...


黄瓜弓

没弓门的弹弓


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

erlkonig said:


> GZK-CHINA said:
> 
> 
> > mr. green said:
> ...


我以为是过顶弓~


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

GZK-CHINA said:


> erlkonig said:
> 
> 
> > GZK-CHINA said:
> ...


 :yeahthat:


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice workmanship and even nicer attachment!!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow, what a sweet EDC for sure !

wll


----------

